# Powells Malt?



## SJW (12/10/05)

Has anyone got any info on Powells Malt? I heard a story that the maltster is an ex Joe White maltster and his malts are very cheap. $1 per kg. (bulk) I think I can get my hands on this stuff but was wondering what it was like and what it profile was? Any info will help.
THANKS

STEPHEN


----------



## Doc (12/10/05)

Check out this topic

Beers,
Doc


----------



## devo (12/10/05)

From what little I have heard is that his malt is not as highly modified as your other variety and is not suited or ideal for single infusion mashes. :huh:


----------



## johnno (12/10/05)

I'm no expert.
I have used their malts in the last 3-4 brews I have made. All single infusion.
Beer comes out fine.
Even what I entered in Vicbrew. Maybe I didnt place but I was nowhere near the bottom of the categories I entered.

johnno


----------



## RobW (12/10/05)

I've been using it for about a year now with no problems.
What's your source Devo?


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/10/05)

I've made one brew with it a low grav Mild. IMO It's nearly as good as Marris Otter. Probably got about the same efficiency too.

For the price I reckon it's the bomb.  

Warren -


----------



## devo (12/10/05)

I haven't used Powells myself but have spoken with another brewer who used it for a decoction mash due to the degree of it's modification. Powells is apparently still a small independant malting business opereating I think from out at Romsey in Victoria, but that's as bout as much as know about it?


----------



## Sean (12/10/05)

devo said:


> I haven't used Powells myself but have spoken with another brewer who used it for a decoction mash due to the degree of it's modification. Powells is apparently still a small independant malting business opereating I think from out at Romsey in Victoria, but that's as bout as much as know about it?
> [post="82286"][/post]​


Haven't used the Pilsner yet, but the Ale malt is definitely suitable for single-infusion mash and, in my opinion, very similar to English floor malted malt. The wheat is similarly good. I've been using it for about a year now, and there is no way I'd go back to Whites, or pay the extra for imported.


----------



## devo (12/10/05)

Sound's like I may need to give it a go myself.


----------



## Batz (12/10/05)

I am extremely happy with Powells malt

I organized the bulk buy and bought 125kg myself.
I had none of the problems some other brewers speak of.

My Alt and my Scottish Ale that made it too the nationals both where brewed using 100% powells malt.

When it all gone I will doing another bulk buy for Queensland brewers

Great to get malt at an affordable price

Go Powells :super: 

Batz


----------



## sosman (12/10/05)

devo said:


> From what little I have heard is that his malt is not as highly modified as your other variety and is not suited or ideal for single infusion mashes. :huh:
> [post="82271"][/post]​


I regularly use it in single infusion mashes and have no complaints. Having said that for a pommy ale I might use some native crystal.


----------



## nonicman (14/10/05)

Just had a taste of a Powells malt ale from primary (12 days today) and very pleased so far.


----------



## sluggerdog (15/10/05)

I've done 5 brews with the powells pilsner now and am happy with the results. I did however find I was getting around 5-8% lower efficency however that could be caused elsewhere...

VERY HAPPY WITH THE MALT, esp at the price it came.

Looking forward to the next bulk buy....


----------



## sosman (15/10/05)

sluggerdog said:


> I've done 5 brews with the powells pilsner now and am happy with the results. I did however find I was getting around 5-8% lower efficency however that could be caused elsewhere...
> 
> VERY HAPPY WITH THE MALT, esp at the price it came.
> 
> ...


I believe the champion beer of Vicbrew 2005 was brewed with powells malt, at least for base malts. I can't say for sure, till I see his recipe but he buys the stuff by the bag full.


----------



## Sean (16/10/05)

sosman said:


> sluggerdog said:
> 
> 
> > I've done 5 brews with the powells pilsner now and am happy with the results. I did however find I was getting around 5-8% lower efficency however that could be caused elsewhere...
> ...


The 2nd place getter in British Ales certainly was.


----------



## nonicman (24/11/05)

Have finshed my stocks of Powells ale malt (from QLD Bulk buy, thanks to Batz). Can only compare with JW Trad Ale as I haven't used the imports. Wow, I almost cried using the last of this wonderfull malt. We be very keen to get some more. Now to start on the pilsner and wheat bags .


----------



## bindi (24/11/05)

nonicman said:


> Have finshed my stocks of Powells ale malt (from QLD Bulk buy, thanks to Batz). be very keen to get some more.



I you think of bulk buying any more nonicman, count me in. I am only  20min down the road from you. Used my last 5kg yesterday.


----------



## sluggerdog (24/11/05)

bindi said:


> nonicman said:
> 
> 
> > Have finshed my stocks of Powells ale malt (from QLD Bulk buy, thanks to Batz). be very keen to get some more.
> ...




I'm in too, only have around 2 brews left of my last order. Will be ordered triple what I ordered last time...


----------



## nonicman (24/11/05)

Bindi, That will be on the cards, not sure when as we have to get a few numbers inorder to make the order work.


----------



## Screwtop (24/11/05)

Me Too! 25Kg


----------



## Doc (24/11/05)

I took delivery of 50 kg of Powells yesterday (25kg Wheat, 25kg Pils) and I'm expecting no reduction in quality of my brews.

Doc


----------



## altstart (24/11/05)

:chug: 
Im in 100kgs Trad pale malt 50 kg pilsner malt. If the price is right. What did you guys pay on the last bulk buy.

Cheers Altstart


----------



## sluggerdog (24/11/05)

altstart, from memory it was around the $30 for a bag.. I think... was a while ago now.


----------



## JasonY (24/11/05)

Be nice to get it over here in the west, can't beat $30 a bag


----------



## Batz (27/11/05)

Most the malts where around $20 , ale was $19.75,Pils $19.62,Wheat $20.75 and Vienna $20.24
Freight was on top of that , I had to order a pallet , 25 bags.

I am keen to do another after xmas , unless one of you guys want to do this one?
Freight would be less to Brissy

Batz


----------



## sosman (27/11/05)

Vermont Fuel and Produce are still selling it last I checked. $30 bag or $1.50 by the kg.

You should call first because they basically buy a mixed pallet and you never know what they have left.


----------



## T.D. (31/7/08)

Just digging this old thread up.

Does anybody know if Powells is still around? Their website doesn't work anymore.

I found the malt to be excellent quality, with the only slight problem being a small fall in efficiency. But in these current times where dealing with Cryer etc directly appears to have been blocked, it'd be great to have a couple of other options on the table...

Anybody got any news on whether Powells is still operating?


----------



## kirem (31/7/08)

I would be keen to give this malt a try


----------



## therook (31/7/08)

T.D. said:


> Just digging this old thread up.
> 
> Does anybody know if Powells is still around? Their website doesn't work anymore.
> 
> ...




T.D,

They are still around but not operating out of the same place, they just recently shifted premises.

It was mentioned somewhere but i can't find the thread.

I think warren knows of there where they have moved to

Wazza ???????????

Rook


----------



## therook (31/7/08)

therook said:


> T.D,
> 
> They are still around but not operating out of the same place, they just recently shifted premises.
> 
> ...




Found it T.D

post 70

link

Rook


----------



## T.D. (31/7/08)

Awesome, thanks Rook! 

Good news that they are still trading!


----------



## T.D. (31/7/08)

:lol: and look who the next post is by in the thread!!


----------



## Thommo (31/7/08)

Can you please post back with your findings TD?

Interested in grabbing some also.


----------



## warrenlw63 (31/7/08)

I also remember Pedro mentioning these guys recently too. Glenbar Maltings

Warren -


----------



## jojai (31/7/08)

yum organic malts would be nice


----------



## T.D. (1/8/08)

Yeah, looks the goods huh. Great price too! I wonder what its like? I was told that Gulf Brewery uses this malt in all of their beers. Must be pretty decent you'd have to think!


----------



## afromaiko (1/8/08)

Braeside ay? It would be nice to be able to pick up a sack or two on the way home from work.

Anyone had any luck visiting them and buying a couple of sacks direct?


----------



## T.D. (1/8/08)

Anybody who knows there way around chemical analysis, do the specs look ok? http://www.glenbarmalting.com.au/analysis.pdf


----------



## geoffi (1/8/08)

A year or two back someone did a serious comparison of Powell's malt against the major competitors. (I submitted some Maris Otter for analysis.)

As I recall, the upshot was that it is less well modified than other malts, but will produce excellent results. To compensate for the lower efficiency, you either use a bit more (and it's so cheap, why not), or do a step or decoction mash.

Anyway, I haven't used it myself, but would be keen to give it a go sometime.


----------



## Quintrex (1/8/08)

afromaiko said:


> Braeside ay? It would be nice to be able to pick up a sack or two on the way home from work.
> 
> Anyone had any luck visiting them and buying a couple of sacks direct?



They used to deliver bag quantities for free I thought?

Anyone with some more current info, confirming or denying?

Q


----------



## T.D. (1/8/08)

You VICs could make a bit of a weekend of it - cruise out there, pick up a car load of malt, check out the sights and sounds and then head home!


----------



## afromaiko (1/8/08)

T.D. said:


> You VICs could make a bit of a weekend of it - cruise out there, pick up a car load of malt, check out the sights and sounds and then head home!



Well if they are still in Braeside, I drive past there every day and it's only a few minutes from home. They must be hidden away in a row of factories off the main road because I frequently go to the tool shop next door and never noticed them!


----------



## therook (1/8/08)

afromaiko said:


> Well if they are still in Braeside, I drive past there every day and it's only a few minutes from home. They must be hidden away in a row of factories off the main road because I frequently go to the tool shop next door and never noticed them!




Well afromaiko, you have been nominated to do some ground work and pay them a visit  

Rook


----------



## jojai (1/8/08)

I emailed them about bulk buy and whether they supply 25kg bags along with freight costs to SA. I'll report back with whatever they reply with


----------



## T.D. (1/8/08)

Is this Powells or Glenbar Maltings?


----------



## afromaiko (1/8/08)

therook said:


> Well afromaiko, you have been nominated to do some ground work and pay them a visit
> 
> Rook



Just went past there on the way home. Yes it looks like Powells are still in Braeside, pretty nondescript place just a handwritten sign in the window of the office. They probably knock off early on a Friday because it seemed all locked up and deserted.


----------



## haysie (1/8/08)

T.D. said:


> You VICs could make a bit of a weekend of it - cruise out there, pick up a car load of malt, check out the sights and sounds and then head home!





:lol: You must be tongue in cheek TD. 
Braeside is one of those places that dont have sights n sounds.

Afromaiko, follow your findings with interest, myself and at least another AHB`er were going to head there on the next requirement.


----------



## kirem (2/8/08)

I can't believe Glenbar Malting was sitting right under my nose and I had no idea. I'll be getting some of their malt in for a try. Might try their lager as well.


----------



## T.D. (5/8/08)

Kirem, be sure to report back with your findings! :beer:


----------



## kirem (5/8/08)

I haven't heard back from them yet.


----------



## therook (15/8/08)

kirem said:


> I haven't heard back from them yet.




kirem and afromaiko, have you heard anything yet?

Rook


----------



## kirem (15/8/08)

not a thing.

Might ring on the weekend.


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/8/08)

Methinks they may hide from pesky homebrewers? :lol: 

Maybe MAH's run-in with them a couple of years ago left them feeling a little umm... "wronged"? 

Edit: Sorry about that. I think Kirem is referring to Glenbar. I meant Powells.

Warren -


----------



## agraham (15/8/08)

I would like to use and support local maltsters if possible.....


----------



## kirem (15/8/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Methinks they may hide from pesky homebrewers? :lol:
> 
> Maybe MAH's run-in with them a couple of years ago left them feeling a little umm... "wronged"?
> 
> ...



Yes I am referring to Glenbar, I would really like to try Powells malt as well.


----------



## /// (15/8/08)

I think malt is like alot of things, the big guys have extensive supply contracts in place and the small guys face those well know issues all small producers face.

High rates of malt that did not convert I had heard was more the issue than modification ... anyways viva la small suppliers!

Scotty


----------



## afromaiko (16/8/08)

Haven't had a chance to drop in during business hours yet.


----------



## kirem (4/9/08)

I have nothing from Glenbar.

Anything from Powells?


----------



## Millet Man (4/9/08)

kirem said:


> I have nothing from Glenbar.
> 
> Anything from Powells?


Kirem,

I had Graeme down today as we contract brew his Organic Glenbar Lager for him - he malts our sorghum. I'll ask him how home brewers can get their hands on his malt when I talk to him tomorrow.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## hoohaaman (4/9/08)

Powell's are indeed trading in Braeside,and are only too happy to sell to the general public/homebrewer.

My last visit six weeks ago pale and pils was $43 per sack,munich $50 from memory.Very nice people to deal with.

They are at the back of the factories between the pool lounge and all tools


----------

